# deuxième étage



## totor

Amigos,

creo que los franceses llaman al primer piso *deuxième étage*, pero antes de equivocarme prefiero consultarlos.

Vamos a ser más específicos: la planta que está a nivel de la calle en nuestro país se llama *planta baja*, y la que le sigue hacia arriba *primer piso*. Según creo, en francés se llaman, respectivamente, *première étage* y *deuxième étage*.

¿Es así?


----------



## MissEliott

rez-de-chaussée = planta baja
1er étage = primer piso
2ème étage = 2ndo piso


----------



## Carrie2

No, planta baja = rez-de-chaussée, y primera planta = premier étage.

Querrás esperar las aportaciones de nativos de francés, claro...


----------



## totor

La verdad, lo que dicen me confunde.

Mis recuerdos de una estadía juvenil en París me decían lo contrario.

Pero además está esta frase:

*Hier encore, dans une ville normalement constituée, les riches habitaient au deuxième étage, les pauvres au dernier.*


----------



## Marilincita

totor said:


> Amigos,
> 
> creo que los franceses llaman al primer piso *deuxième étage*, pero antes de equivocarme prefiero consultarlos.
> 
> Vamos a ser más específicos: la planta que está a nivel de la calle en nuestro país se llama *planta baja*, y la que le sigue hacia arriba *primer piso*. Según creo, en francés se llaman, respectivamente, *première étage* y *deuxième étage*.
> 
> ¿Es así?


 
Hola que tal, mira los franceses llaman a la planta baja: "A REZ DE CHAUSSÉE" y al primer piso "PREMIER ETAGE", bueno y disculpa que mi teclado tiene el acento dañado. La palabra "deuxieme" viene del número 2 "deux" entonces deixieme etage es segundo piso.


----------



## kyki

planta baja est bien le rez-de-chaussée, primera planta = premier étage etc... (en Belgique en tout cas  )
Je sais qu'en Russie le rez-de-chaussée chez nous est le premier étage chez eux, et donc notre première étage est leur deuxième etc.
Mais je pense que sur ce point, il n'y a pas de différence entre la Belgique et la France!

kyki


----------



## IsaSol

Bonjour Totor
il existe déjà un "fil" sur ces histoires d étages: sur le forum "français seulement", tu peux taper le mot clé "étage".
Sinon, Carrie2 a raison: planta baja= rez-de-chaussée, primer piso= premier étage.


----------



## totor

kyki said:


> Je sais qu'en Russie le rez-de-chaussée chez nous est le premier étage chez eux, et donc notre première étage est leur deuxième etc.



Exactement ça c'était l'impression que j'avais à propos de l'ordre des étages en France. Mais je voudrais bien savoir ce que vous pensez de la phrase que je cite dans mon post 4.


----------



## IsaSol

Vous insistez !! Mais non non ,  je vous assure qu'en France on dit bien: 
le rez-de-chaussée (au bord de la chaussée, de la rue)= la planta banja.
Le premier étage= primer piso
Le deuxième étage = segundo piso, etc etc
C'est différent en Russie, mais aussi dans certains pays anglo-saxons.
En dessous de la "planta baja", il y a l'entre-sol ou le sous-sol, ou la cave.

Quant aux riches, ils avaient l'habitude d'habiter, dans les hotels particuliers, le premier étage ( el primer piso), surtout pas le rez-de-chaussée qui est le niveau des concierges! Mais ils pouvaient très bien habiter le deuxième étage Totor, tout sauf les derniers étages où il y avait les chambres de bonnes.

Voilà, bonne journée.


----------



## chics

C'est comme IsaSol explique. Il peuvent aussi vivre en "dúplex" et utiliser le premier et le deuxième étage, le première pour les salons et le deuxième pour les dortoirs privés.

Et au dessous le toit, c'était la place des domestiques...


----------



## Ploupinet

En France on a bien le rez-de-chaussée, le premier étage, le deuxième, etc...
Cela dit, je crois qu'en français du Québec, on a directement le premier étage (=le rez-de-chaussée de France), etc... Quelqu'un pourrait-il confirmer svp ?


----------



## totor

Excuse-moi, Isa, je promet de ne pas insister parce que j'aime pas qu'on m'engueule. Ce sera la dernière fois.

Donc:
*le rez-de-chaussée (au bord de la chaussée, de la rue)= la planta banja.
Le premier étage= primer piso
Le deuxième étage = segundo piso, etc etc*

Oui, c'est compris (tout de même, et à tout hasard, je vais l'écrire, si par impossible je l'oublie).

Merci bien à vous tous.

rez-de-chaussée = planta baja…
rez-de-chaussée = planta baja…
rez-de-chaussée = planta baja…


----------



## Víctor Pérez

IsaSol said:


> En dessous de la "planta baja", il y a l'entre-sol ou le sous-sol, ou la cave.


 

Juste une petite précision, *IsaSol*: l'entre-sol, quand il existe, ne se trouve pas en *dessous* du rez-de-chaussée, comme le sous-sol ou la cave, mais juste au *dessus*.


----------



## totor

Estimados y nunca bien ponderados co-foreros,

debo reconocer que en mi primer post hay un error, pero también debo decir que ustedes no saben leer cuál es la pregunta fundamental en un post.

En mi caso particular, lo importante no era cómo se le dice a la planta baja, que tanta tinta (o desgaste de teclas y dedos) les ha provocado, sino cómo se le dice en francés a nuestro primer piso. Y eso a pesar de que en mi post número 4 se los dije bien clarito.

Pero antes de seguir, por favor me gustaría que se den una vueltita por este hilo. Sobre todo a su post número 1, el que dio inicio al hilo y que no fue impugnado por nadie, por lo menos en lo que hace a mi inquietud fundamental.

¡Ah! Martine, acepto cenas de desagravio. No hace falta que sean varias o en lugares muy afamados. Me conformo con unos huevos rotos en Almendro 13, o unas gambas en gabardina en El abuelo. Aunque también pueden ser primero unos y después otras  .


----------



## Gévy

Bien, Totor, te han dicho en cada mensaje lo que querías saber: el segundo piso es le deuxième étage. Punto.  

¿Dónde vivían los ricos? en el segundo piso del inmueble = deuxième étage de l'immeuble.

¿Por qué?

Porque en la planta baja vivía el concerje, que el primer piso quedaba demasiado cerca todavía de la calle y sus malos olores y seguiían siendo fríos. El segundo piso, páseate por la calles de Paris y verás: tenía balcón, los demás no.

Yo viví en uno de esos inmuebles del siglo XIX cuando era estudiante, tenía habitación a cambio de cuidar a la propietaria del inmueble por la noche. Vivía en el SEGUNDO PISO = DEUXIÈME ÉTAGE. El único piso con balcón, por cierto.

Todos te han contestado a tu pregunta, todos.

Alors, tout doux... 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## totor

Bizarre, Gévy, y en a qui pensent différent.

Queridos coforeros,

tal vez no se hayan percatado todavía de que soy un poco cabeza dura  .

Hoy no sólo se trata de eso sino que además j'ai pas la comprenette facile  .

Me lo han tratado de explicar varias veces pero todavía me cuesta entenderlo.

Si alguno de ustedes se ha sentido molesto por mi insistencia, les ruego que me perdonen, pero no lo he hecho con el ánimo de ofenderlos, ni muchísimo menos.

Les prometo estudiar bien la cuestión y luego decirles a qué conclusión he llegado (siempre y cuando llegue a alguna y no me limite a aceptar sin más que el *premier étage* es el *primer piso*, etcétera).


----------



## chics

Gévy said:


> El segundo piso, páseate por la calles de Paris y verás: tenía balcón, los demás no.
> 
> Yo viví en uno de esos inmuebles del siglo XIX cuando era estudiante... Vivía en el SEGUNDO PISO = DEUXIÈME ÉTAGE. El único piso con balcón, por cierto.


 
Gévy tiene razón: "el balcón no engaña".
En mi barrio -en París- hay un montón de estos inmuebles y todos siguen este esquema:

planta baja: conserje (o no vive nadie). Ventana cerrada a nivel de la calle.
1r piso      : sin balcón.
2o piso      : largo balcón de lado a lado.
3r piso      : a veces, un balconcito para poner macetas en cada ventana. O nada.
más arriba : sin balcón.


----------



## totor

Queridos amigos,

como les dije antes, lamento haber sido tan testarudo, pero después de recapacitar mucho, y sobre todo de releer esta explicación de Gévy,



Gévy said:


> ¿Dónde vivían los ricos? en el segundo piso del inmueble = deuxième étage de l'immeuble.
> 
> ¿Por qué?
> 
> Porque en la planta baja vivía el concerje, que el primer piso quedaba demasiado cerca todavía de la calle y sus malos olores y seguiían siendo fríos. El segundo piso, páseate por la calles de Paris y verás: tenía balcón, los demás no.



me doy cuenta del porqué de esta frase: *Hier encore, dans une ville normalement constituée, les riches habitaient au deuxième étage, les pauvres au dernier* (que fue la que originó el hilo).

Muchas gracias a todos por sus explicaciones y sobre todo por su paciencia.


----------



## kamilin1985

Me leí todo el hilo. La verdad también me costó comprender y es por lo siguiente. En Colombia, cuando yo llego a mi casa entro por el "primer piso" inevitablemente. Cuando algunos afirman que premièr étage es el "primer piso", deben tomar en cuenta que esta aseveración tan obvia, es en sí, no tan obvia. Veo que en algunos países (como en el mío), el término "planta baja" no es utilizado y en cambio, se utiliza "primer piso". Así, cuando se dice que "premier étage" es el "primer piso, hay una confusión, porque ya entendiendo todo un poco mejor, para mí es el "segundo piso". Es decir, si vienen a Colombia y salen a la calle desde el "primer piso", no hay problema; pero si vamos a Francia y salimos a la calle desde el "premier étage" podemos tener problemas.


----------

